# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Queste comunicazioni black list...

## La matta

... sono mensili se in ciascuno dei 4 trimestri precedenti non si è superata la soglia dei 50.000 euro agli acquisti o alle vendite.
Quando hanno istituito i nuovi Intrastat sezione servizi, c'è stato il salvagente, nel senso che, ai fini della trimestralità, si sono presi in considerazione i servizi generici solo a partire dal 2010, in quanto la fattispecie prima non esisteva. 
Ora, mi pare invece di capire che questa possibilità non esista nel caso dei Paesi Black list, in quanto chiaramente esistevano già prima!
Quindi, i limiti per la trimestralità vanno ricercati nei 4 trimestri precedenti, a partire dal 1° luglio 2009.
Ho interpretato correttamente?  :Frown:

----------


## La matta

Mi rispondo da sola... 
Secondo un articolo pubblicato oggi dal Sole a firma Antonio Criscione, il salvagente opererebbe anche per i Black list: la soglia per il trimestrale dovrebbe essere verificata a partire dalle operazioni effettuate da luglio 2010, tralasciando il pregresso.
Trattandosi di un'interpretazione analogica della circolare 14/E 2010 relativa agli Intrastat, il condizionale è d'obbligo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi rispondo da sola... 
> Secondo un articolo pubblicato oggi dal Sole a firma Antonio Criscione, il salvagente opererebbe anche per i Black list: la soglia per il trimestrale dovrebbe essere verificata a partire dalle operazioni effettuate da luglio 2010, tralasciando il pregresso.
> Trattandosi di un'interpretazione analogica della circolare 14/E 2010 relativa agli Intrastat, il condizionale è d'obbligo.

  Siamo stati noi a dire ad Antonio Criscione di scrivere qualcosa al riguardo, visto che c'era stato il tuo quesito ........  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

Ma allora mi volete bene! Non è vero che vi siete dimenticati di me  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

:Frown:  Tra l'altro ho pure letto male: Non è Antonio Criscione l'autore dell'articolo in questione, che invece porta la firma di Marco Piazza e Antonella Scagliarini.
Mi scuso con tutti gli interessati.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Tra l'altro ho pure letto male: Non è Antonio Criscione l'autore dell'articolo in questione, che invece porta la firma di Marco Piazza e Antonella Scagliarini.
> Mi scuso con tutti gli interessati.

  Noi comunque l'avevamo detto a tutti e tre .........  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tecno1

Buongiorno,
mi riallaccio al discorso per avere un chiarimento, anzi due:
1) per la periodicità, per vedere se sono mensile devo quindi consideare se nel mese di Luglio 2010 supero i 50.000,00 euro fatturati nei paesi della Black List e non nei trimestri precedenti? 
2) Se ho un fattura emessa nel mese di Luglio ma che per qualche motivo la merce fisicamente venisse ritirata dal magazzino in Agosto, ai fini della dichiarazione deve essere considerata nel mese di emissione fattura o nel mese di spedizione?
Grazie.

----------


## Contabile

Ed io mi accodo perché in questo frangente non ho voglia di andare a verificare. 
Le fatture della KARNAK occorre inserirle in black list? Ditemi di no.....

----------


## Lule

Scusate una gentilezza
Chi sarebbe disposto a passare un link dove posso capire bene come funziona il discorso black list
Avrei bisogno di capire:
-come fare la dichiarazione
-a chi
-con che periodicità 
Nel mio caso ho solo un cliente in cui a luglio ho venduto sotto i mille 

----------


## La matta

Le fatture della Karnak allo stato delle cose sembrerebbe di sì... 
Attendiamo circolari esplicative, come al solito, che la legge fanno in fretta a farla, ma poi ci lasciano nelle peste - come al solito.
Pare che andrà tutto al 31 ottobre, anche i mensili, e quindi FORSE si potrà respirare un attimo.
E poi, quello che non è per niente chiaro, è se il limite dei 50000 si comincia a contarlo da luglio, o se si deve andare a spulciare la contabilità dei 4 trimestri prima. Gli articoli di giornale e le analogie sono una bella cosa, ma non pagano le sanzioni!  :Frown:

----------


## tecno1

Scusate mi intrufolo,  ma a voi risulta che se il limite dei 50.000,00 euro viene superato anche da una sola categoria (p.e. cessioni beni) automaticamente diventa mensile anche per gli acquisti, visto che il modello è unico?

----------


## Andy Dufresne

Ma voi, riuscite ad ottenere il "codice fiscale" delle ditte della black list con cui operate?
Io ho Hong Kong, Taiwan, Filippine, Emirati arabi...ho chiesto ma mi pare che la tirino per le lunghe, non mi rispondono.
Ma esiste un identificativo fiscale per questi paesi??? 
Mah...

----------


## tecno1

> Ma voi, riuscite ad ottenere il "codice fiscale" delle ditte della black list con cui operate?
> Io ho Hong Kong, Taiwan, Filippine, Emirati arabi...ho chiesto ma mi pare che la tirino per le lunghe, non mi rispondono.
> Ma esiste un identificativo fiscale per questi paesi??? 
> Mah...

  Anche io ho questo problema perchè i nostri clienti extra ue non capiscono che cosa vogliamo e soprattutto cosa ci facciamo con questo codice.
Molti clienti mi hanno spiegato che loro non hanno un codice identificativo fiscale come noi, tanto è vero che tutti mi hanno mandato il numero di licenza di importazione.
Dietro richiesta fatta al call center dell'Agenzia delle Entrate per chiarimenti, mi hanno detto in breve che se il paese di residenza (estero) considera il numero di licenza un codice identificativo, allora posso indicarlo nei modelli.
Ma che ho risolto????  Devo chiamare il fisco degli emirati per sapere se va bene??? 
Se qualcuno ha qualche altra dritta vi prego di scriverla.
grazie.

----------


## Lule

a me han detto di richiedere al cliente tipo una visura camerale del posto da allegare alle dichiarazioni perchè se fanno un controllo vogliono questo tipo di certificato e non basta un'autocertificazione 
ehhehe siam bravi eh?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Approfitto di questa discussione per segnalare la nostra prossima videoconferenza, proprio in tema di black list e relativa comunicazione da inviare a fine mese:  La Comunicazione delle operazioni commerciali con i Paesi cd. Black List

----------


## roby

> Approfitto di questa discussione per segnalare la nostra prossima videoconferenza, proprio in tema di black list e relativa comunicazione da inviare a fine mese:  La Comunicazione delle operazioni commerciali con i Paesi cd. Black List

  ...e io aggiungo che il relatore è molto bravo! Grande conoscitore della materia! La conferenza è in diretta quindi sarà possibile prsentare quesiti ed ottenere la risposta...
Preciso una cosa che in diversi ci hanno richeisto telefonicamente: la conferenza non è riservata solo a consulenti fiscali ma è apertissima alle aziende!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nadia

> ...e io aggiungo che il relatore è molto bravo! Grande conoscitore della materia! La conferenza è in diretta quindi sarà possibile prsentare quesiti ed ottenere la risposta...
> Preciso una cosa che in diversi ci hanno richeisto telefonicamente: la conferenza non è riservata solo a consulenti fiscali ma è apertissima alle aziende!!!

  Non mancate!!   :Smile: 
Sono aperte le iscrizioni!!
Potrete risolvere tutti i dubbi!!
Avremo il formidabile Giampaolo Giuliani a nostra disposizione!
"sfruttiamolo" per imparare bene come funziona questo nuovo adempimento....  :Smile:

----------


## roby

Segnalo l'avvenuta pubblicazione della circolare 53/E in merito alle operazioni black list:  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/wps/wcm...11e8cfb9b086c9

----------

